# CPU temp discrepancies



## Sparhawk (Jan 8, 2021)

Good morning,

I am a new user to the GPU-Z software and was wondering about the discrepancy between the CPU temperature in the TechPowerUp software and the ASUS software. I understand that GPU-Z is designed to show GPU hardware information and that the CPU temp is a nice to have, but don't understand why it might show different values.

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 8, 2021)

GPU-Z shows the temperature of the hottest core, not sure what the ASUS software shows.

Does it have a per-core readout? What do you see in RealTemp?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jan 8, 2021)

I took a look around the ASUS software and it's pretty bare bones when it comes to sensor information. The only listed temperature is what is shown. As for the Real temp data, it bounces around a bunch (obviously) but here is a snapshot


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 8, 2021)

@Sparhawk - Asus monitoring software has been low balling the CPU temperature for years. They must be reading temperature data from a different sensor compared to what every other monitoring program uses. Perhaps they are reading a temperature sensor within the CPU socket. Most software reports the peak core temperature from sensors that Intel has mounted on the individual cores. These sensors control thermal throttling. They supply the only CPU temperature data that you need to be aware of. Ignore the Asus number.

I have tested GPU-Z. I know it works correctly. When the CPU is fully and equally loaded, if your CPU temperature is stable, most monitoring programs should show the exact same thing. When a CPU is only partially loaded, the individual core temperatures can be rapidly jumping up and down so two different monitoring programs might report a slight difference in temperatures. This is caused by sampling the same sensor at a slightly different time. A CPU core can change temperatures rapidly within the standard one second temperature monitoring interval.

You can also use ThrottleStop. It has a More Data option you can check on the main screen. This changes it from sampling your CPU once per second to eight times per second. This improves the probability that it will report the true maximum temperature. It also operates at a higher Windows priority so it gets preference over other monitoring apps when it is time to sample your CPU.

Edit - GPU-Z also allows you to increase the sampling frequency. Go into the Settings - Sensors tab to adjust this.









						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Your temps are fine, your CPU is running great. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rei (Jan 8, 2021)

If still in doubt, you could try using more hardware temperature monitoring software to increase sample size comparison from any of the links below, all of them, free to use:









						HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID
					

HWMonitor is a hardware monitoring program that reads PC systems main health sensors : voltages, temperatures, powers, currents, fans speed, utilizations, clock speeds ...             The program handles :                              CPU and GPU-level hardware monitoring                 LPCIO...




					www.cpuid.com
				











						PERFMONITOR-2 | Softwares | CPUID
					

PerfMonitor 2 (PM2) is a processor performance and monitoring tool. It allows to track up to 4 processor-related events choosen in a model-specific list. It succeeds to PerfMonitor, and in addition to that first version, PM2 includes monitoring data, like temperatures and powers.




					www.cpuid.com
				








						Open Hardware Monitor - Core temp, fan speed and voltages in a free software gadget
					






					openhardwaremonitor.org
				











						Moo0 System Monitor (Free) - CPU / GPU / Disk Temperature. +40 others
					

The software just has been updated. Please check it out on our website.




					www.moo0.com


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 8, 2021)

Use HWiNFO.

Also, those temps seem high for voltage, frequency and load. What test or benchmark are you running during those screenshots?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 8, 2021)

Most motherboards have 2 temp sensors, CPU and CPU socket, one seems to measure the temp of the motherboard inside the socket area. 

You can see the difference how the temp reports, one reports almost instant changes while the other responds slower.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jan 9, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> Use HWiNFO.
> 
> Also, those temps seem high for voltage, frequency and load. What test or benchmark are you running during those screenshots?


I've used HWInfo in the past and may have forgotten about it . As for running software, I am folding in the background so things are a little high in usage.

@unclewebb It looks a lot like you say, the Asus software is under representing the actual temperatures. I took a look a a couple other pieces of software which show temp, and thus far the Mobo software is right out to lunch. Good to know, and truly thank you to everyone for their input. It is really nice to get high quality responses to an obvious newb.


----------

